# Secondary Screen Door Latch.



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

With a little push, our screen door will open without moving the handle. I don't think it's defective, as I've seen other doors of that design do the same. (just the way it is..)

Next week will be our first trip with 2 new puppies. It won't take long before they discover that they won't need to wait for a human to open the door for them.

I could probably install some sort of "hokeyt" hasp for secondary security. But was hoping someone here may have another suggestion.

Thank you,

Dave


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

After futzing around with a couple of ideas, it dawned on me to simply close the stair handrail over the door.

Done...


----------



## madmaxmutt (Jul 23, 2017)

deepvee16 said:


> With a little push, our screen door will open without moving the handle. I don't think it's defective, as I've seen other doors of that design do the same. (just the way it is..)
> Next week will be our first trip with 2 new puppies. It won't take long before they discover that they won't need to wait for a human to open the door for them.
> I could probably install some sort of "hokeyt" hasp for secondary security. But was hoping someone here may have another suggestion.
> Thank you,
> Dave


Sounds like the latch needs adjustment. Neither design I have ever owned had this issue.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

